# Digitrax or NCE?



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm new around here, I have modelled in HO previously, but now I want to do N, I live in Canada and would like to know a couple of things, if anyone can help, it would be great. #1- where do I find a good online N scale store? And #2- which is better/easier to use and setup, Digitrax or NCE Power pro? Thanks
G1-L Tech


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

One of the most popular internet sites for N-scale stuff is http://www.trainworld.com .

Just do some research on the two DCC systems and decide for yourself. We have a lot of people here who will tell you why they prefer one or the other, but it all comes down to what you want, can afford, plan to do with your layout in the future, etc. 

Try to go to a model train store and do some hands-on with the systems...that's the best thing you can do. If that's not possible, read reviews of them to see what others have to say.

Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*PC automation control with track side signaling?*

After extensive research,I have decided on NCE. 
Both systems have PC interface devices.
I feel NCE is more user friendly. Jerry Hensler,I think
might be able to shed some light on his operating DCC system.
There is also the question.What PC software to use for PC automation and control?
Good luck with your choices!
I'm not quite there yet.
Regards,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*DCC systems may be a horse apiece?*

After exhaustive research.....I have decided on NCE.Jerrey Hensler on the other-hand,
went with Digitrax.I know both systems have devices to help interface with a PC.
Software is another question.J.H. went with "Train Controller Gold" software.
GOOD LUCK with your choice's
Regards,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry for the double post.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

NCE is certainly easier,more intuitive and user-friendly for a beginner to learn and use.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Check out both system if you can, I use Digitrax because of the dual hand held throttle with knobs. You can control two trains with one throttle without using the recall function. IMO the NCE is just to simple, more like a child's preschool toy.


----------



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all your responses, to be honest, I have in the past modelled HO and have tried the NCE , I found it to be quite confusing and the instruction booklet was just way to vague, I have researched Digitrax and downloaded the manual for the Evolution wireless, seems really say to set up and use, a lot easier than the NCE, but, maybe it's just me, I'm really swaying toward the Digitrax, and thank you to Fire21, I checked out train world.com, WOW, is all I can say!
Thanks again guys, I'll certainly be back with a ton of questions.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As long as you're computer savvy, don't limit your shopping to just TrainWorld. There is a plethora of train sites out there! Google model trains online. Have fun! 

P.S. (I have the Digitrax Zephyr.)


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I returned to model railroading in the last year after 40 years & would not have done so if not for DCC. Before picking a control system I did a lot of research on various sites, looking at MRC, Digitrax, and NCE. I model in N scale & went with the NCE Power Cab because it's easy to understand, the manual is very intuitive, you can easily expand the basic power cab with the SB5 booster & have walk around ability, if you want to automate your layout there are many different options to do so, I've integrated my layout to JMRI using the NCE USB computer interface which allows me to speed match my locomotives.
The layout is a work in progress, like most layouts, but I'm totally satisfied & impressed with the NCE system for what it can perform & how easy it is to understand. Also, there customer support is great, they will take the time to help you through your problems.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

+1 for the NCE system, unless you enjoy deciphering techno babble.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> +1 for the NCE system, unless you enjoy deciphering techno babble.


That's really funny because I have never had a problem using Digitrax, even started with the original manual, the new manuals are written for someone that knows absolutely nothing about DCC. I guess if someone has problem using a Digitrax system they must also have problems using a TV remote!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

G1-L Tech said:


> I'm new around here, I have modelled in HO previously, but now I want to do N, I live in Canada and would like to know a couple of things, if anyone can help, it would be great. #1- where do I find a good online N scale store? And #2- which is better/easier to use and setup, Digitrax or NCE Power pro? Thanks
> G1-L Tech



I went with digitrax. yes, the manual is written a bit strangely, but that doesn't really bother me.

the only thing that really had me a bit confused was the "FULL" message.
you just have to remember to exit old loco addresses, before punching in new ones.

I like the shape of the digitrax equipment better.

like the large control knobs on the zephyr


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

QUOTE - I guess if someone has problem using a Digitrax system they must also have problems using a TV remote! 

:thumbsup:​


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

Speaking as somebody that has owned a Digitrax Zephyr, and NCE Power Cab. of the two, I'd go Digitrax. I found the NCE controller glitchy and felt flimsy and the throttle knobs hard to turn. I bought the NCE mainly to re-code ZugDCC to run with it also, and found the technical design for computer control to lacking. I've long sold the NCE system and abandon making a version of ZugDCC for it even though it was 75% completed. The Zephy was returned with in a week of getting it to go to a Lenz Set90, which I do recommend.

Quiet honestly, Lenz makes a better system then either of them. it also has a 10 year warranty. I currently use an Atlas Commander (aka Lenz Compact) because I was forced to sell my Set90 and a lot of my other trains stuff when going though money issues several years ago and have never been able to afford to buy a new Set90, but if I had the money I'd get one again with out hesitating.

The down side of the Lenz system is the company seems to have stagnated in recent years and the product line has changed much, but what they do make is rock solid.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Not really sure what DCC system to use Now?*

I'm interested to go DCC soon. I would like to automate my double
mainline figure eight layout and possibly expand to a around the basement double mainline.
I was leaning toward NCE at first but now I'm not
sure. I planned to incorporate JMRI software,or a train controller
software of some type.What are your opinions here on this matter?
A easy computer interface is what I'm looking for along with
track side signaling probably controlled by the computer program
software would be ideal.What are your opinions on my new problem? Thank you for your reply.
My regards,tr1


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

What is a tv remote?&#55358;&#56595;


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Viperjim1 said:


> What is a tv remote?��


that is what I was when my parents wanted a different channel on TV:laugh:


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

The Digitrax system is insanely complex and can be difficult to use and has a very steep learning curve. I'd you're building a giant model railroad empire with signaling and all the other stuff Digitrax is the way to go but get used to reading engineering jargon a lot. The NCE is much easier to use but the learning curve can be high as well. If you plan on building a large layout this is also a good systyem. Now if you just want to run trains and want to eliminate a lot of nonsense, buy the MRC Prodigy squared line. I have a couple systems and I love em. All I want to do is run my trains and make it as easy as possible and this is the one that does. It's stupidly simple and you can be running trains in less than 15 minutes. By far and away the simplest to use and the system is very intuitive. It's so simple the instructions are printed on the back of the remote.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

tr1 said:


> A easy computer interface is what I'm looking for along with
> track side signaling probably controlled by the computer program
> software would be ideal.What are your opinions on my new problem? Thank you for your reply.
> My regards,tr1


In which case the system you choose is virtually irrelevant.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Choosing a DCC operating system?*

Dear Mr. Cycleops,
Could you please expand on your previous answer?
Could you explain your first answer?
Thank you!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you mean my post where I was referring to 'techno babble' I meant the Digitrax manual, sorry that wasn't clear. I understand it has now been rewritten so it may be a little better now.

By saying it doesn't matter which system you choose I meant you really ought to be looking at the software rather than the hardware as that is how you intend to control your trains, that's if I'm understanding you correctly.

If that's the case you might like to look at the new Bachmann Dynamics system which operates through your PC: http://www.dynamisdcc.com/products/ could be worth considering.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

G1-L Tech said:


> I'm new around here, I have modelled in HO previously, but now I want to do N, I live in Canada and would like to know a couple of things, if anyone can help, it would be great. #1- where do I find a good online N scale store? And #2- which is better/easier to use and setup, Digitrax or NCE Power pro? Thanks
> G1-L Tech


I use digitrax, my self.

A lot of people say it can be hard to grasp at first, and the manuals are hard to understand... And they are right.

Wasn't anything I couldn't solve with a quick visit to google or posting a question here though.

I wouldn't let anyone talk you out of it because it's "Confusing" though. Once you get the hang of it it's just as easy as anything ele.

I opted for the PR3 so I can controll it with my computer. Or I can use my cellphone as a wifi wireless throttle. the standard digitrax wireless set up is crazy expensive.
You can get a zephyr and a PR3 and get going on wireless with a smartphone for about 250.

(PR3 is the usb interface)


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Comparing two DCCsystems*

Gentlemen, Thank you all for your-responses.
Is the NCE system somewhat, less expensive as compared to digitrax system?
Regards,tr1


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

tr1 said:


> Gentlemen, Thank you all for your-responses.
> Is the NCE system somewhat, less expensive as compared to digitrax system?
> Regards,tr1


Check at various trainshops....comparison shop.
Tnys Trains Exchange is my DCC go to.


----------



## DresdenRail (Apr 22, 2017)

*Online store*



G1-L Tech said:


> I'm new around here, I have modelled in HO previously, but now I want to do N, I live in Canada and would like to know a couple of things, if anyone can help, it would be great. #1- where do I find a good online N scale store? And #2- which is better/easier to use and setup, Digitrax or NCE Power pro? Thanks
> G1-L Tech


Try Otter Valley Railroad in Aylmer Ontario; they have great prices, and amazing web site and will ship anywhere.
Good luck


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Streamlined Backshop Has to be the best shop for DCC. 

http://store.sbs4dcc.com/


----------

